# Help - we need a new Satnav



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We are just returning our latest Satnav ( a Garmin Nuvi) because it seems more confused than we do! It can't even recognise roads that have been there decades. Amazon haven't argued and we're getting a refund.

So - what shall we get now? Just need something not too complicated that will get us around the Uk and Europe.
Being very very ignorant about things; is Bluetooth useful and how does it work?
Any ideas please?

Thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I had one of these until Michelle drowned it and I liked it. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TomTom-St...768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e98b5d700

Full europe mapping and map upgrades now apparently and the price has come down.

I think its one of the few new tomtoms you can currently load third party POI onto as well. That will get you around Europe no problem.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Barry. Looks ggood and we like the price too


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Barryyd

Just to say you can put your own POI files from previous Tomtom's or 3rd Party POI files onto the GO series units since a major update 3 weeks ago.

We for example have a GO5000 and can load POI files on it now and have done.

Doug


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> We are just returning our latest Satnav ( a Garmin Nuvi) because it seems more confused than we do! It can't even recognise roads that have been there decades. Amazon haven't argued and we're getting a refund.
> 
> So - what shall we get now? Just need something not too complicated that will get us around the Uk and Europe.
> Being very very ignorant about things; is Bluetooth useful and how does it work?
> ...


I like my Snooper, which I've had for two years. Although they are expensive you can set the weight and sizes of your MH. The speaker isn't the best on mine but I understand that has been improved on the new models. I don't use it for Bluetooth but you can if you choose. It also comes with Free lifetime map updates, Caravan Club sites, Acsi, Camperstop, Bord Atlas and Alan Rogers sites installed. Other P.O.I 's can be downloaded. They also have a good telephone helpline.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

oxford-wanderer said:


> I like my Snooper, which I've had for two years. Although they are expensive you can set the weight and sizes of your MH. The speaker isn't the best on mine but I understand that has been improved on the new models. I don't use it for Bluetooth but you can if you choose. It also comes with Free lifetime map updates, Caravan Club sites, Acsi, Camperstop, Bord Atlas and Alan Rogers sites installed. Other P.O.I 's can be downloaded. They also have a good telephone helpline.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Paul


I'll second that, the speaker volume problem has been rectified by a little Bluetooth speaker at the side of the unit :smile2:

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The "problem" with this sort of "Which XXX is best" thread is that everyone will post that whatever product they have, is, in their opinion the best there is.

The reason is simple, no one wants to admit (even to themselves) that they have not purchased the very best do they??

I have used a fair few over the years and in my view there are pluses and minuses for them all. 

My preference is for a basic Tomtom, 

I am sure that "camper" versions have advantages but I am NOT convinced they are able to differentiate between a route for a MH versus a 14 tonne lorry. 

Perhaps someone here could get their "CAmper specific" device to prepare a cross country route (via few way points) and then see if there is any difference when they tell the sat nav they are a MH and when they tell it they are a large truck (NOT artic) and post the result. 

My money is on there being NO difference (but I could of course be wrong!!)


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> I am sure that "camper" versions have advantages but I am NOT convinced they are able to differentiate between a route for a MH versus a 14 tonne lorry.


I live in Norway and have my TomTom Truck (same as TT Camper except the POIs) set to a 6t motorhome. And it's completely useless anywhere there is a ferry. Get in some sort of panic and prefers large detours to ferries.

*Example 1:*
I am in line at the ferry terminal in Hirtshals, Denmark waiting for the ferry to Stavanger/Bergen, Norway. Just for fun I get my TT to suggest a route. And it wants me to drive south for miles - then go to Copenhagen and cross the bridge into Sweden. Then drive up to Oslo, Norway and across the mountains to Stavanger. Estimated time of arrival something like 2 days later.
I prefer the ferry so I arrive at my destination after 16 hours.

*Example 2:
*This is a route I frequently drive so I know the roads and alternate routes very well. Along the western coast of Norway you have E39 as the main road. But it's interrupted by many ferries. 
I drive from Stavanger to Ålesund. And since I know E39 to be the fastest route even including the ferries I follow it all the way.
But for fun I ask TT to get me to Ålesund using the fastest route driving a 6t MH.
For every ferry crossing it suggests I drive large detours - the largest ones costing me more than a day of extra driving. And many of the the routes it suggests follow narrow winding roads which are definately slow to drive with a MH.
And on some of the detours I end up taking a ferry anyway - just not the fastest ones along the main road but others you get to after driving for hours along those narrow winding roads.

It's so completely bacwards it's hard to imagine a slower route. :surprise:

But in TT's defence if you drove all the suggested detours you would see more quaint villages and narrow fjords than by following the E39. >


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I have recently bought a new TomTom Smart 25 (All Europe) with free life-time maps £80 Argos. Haven't used it much yet, and I don't know if it can load POI's, but I have coped remarkably well until now with a 8 year-old TT. Occasionally I would be driving through no-man's land, but what the hell I can still read signposts. I liked the price! Works for me.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have the new TT 6000, very different to the 5000 so it will take some getting used to but it successfully warned and detoured us around a large traffic jam at Monmouth a couple of days ago so, so far so good. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wish you could still get the TomToms with the headphone socket. I have an ancient TomTom 1 with a headphone socket which is really useful when out on the scooter. The new ones work in your pocket but its a bit of a strain trying to hear the instructions . Mind you we have a new Honda Scooter now so its a bit quieter than the rattely old 2 stroke we used to have.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> We are just returning our latest Satnav ( a Garmin Nuvi) because it seems more confused than we do! It can't even recognise roads that have been there decades. Amazon haven't argued and we're getting a refund.
> 
> So - what shall we get now? Just need something not too complicated that will get us around the Uk and Europe.
> Being very very ignorant about things; is Bluetooth useful and how does it work?
> ...


I'd not by a new stand alone one anymore, they're good, but the apps are numerous, most have a free trial version, I think most of us should at least have maps.me by now, and that is being uprated all the time, it won't be long before it becomes a full blown Sat Nav, it is alos dead easy to use, importing POIS is about as easy as it can get, there is also Co pilot, TomTom, Here, various OSM types, most will also work on a tablet, so a bit bigger view so easier on the peepers too.

*Here try this for size* Itunes needed if you have a taste for fruity devices.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We have tried a Tomtom, not much good and took it back. Went back to our old Garmin Nuvi, which is ok, but we still use a paper map as well.

Sounds like yours was just a friday afternoon job. You could try a replacement to see if it is better.

I don't think there is such a thing as a perfect satnav. The human brain and a map will always be better!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Easyriders said:


> We have tried a Tomtom, not much good and took it back. Went back to our old Garmin Nuvi, which is ok, but we still use a paper map as well.
> 
> Sounds like yours was just a friday afternoon job. You could try a replacement to see if it is better.
> 
> I don't think there is such a thing as a perfect satnav. The human brain and a map will always be better!


Does make seeing where you're going a tad more difficult though.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sure that "camper" versions have advantages but I am NOT convinced they are able to differentiate between a route for a MH versus a 14 tonne lorry. 

We've got one, they can't ! However, the preloaded POI's from Dutch, German and MHF are very useful.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am still using my TT Go 720. I have no idea if it is better than any other SatNav.
I use it here in the UK and abroad, it works and gets me to my destination. Like others it tries to take me down roads unsuitable, but 99% of the time there is a warning sign at the beginning of the road.so common sense takes over.

However for me there is one drawback in that I have not loaded personal Poi's. that are available as a download on MHF. This is because I have not read any instruction on how to do it, but am sure someone on here must have written how to.Have they.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I have not loaded personal Poi's. that are available as a download on MHF. This is because I have not read any instruction on how to do it, but am sure someone on here must have written how to.Have they.
> 
> cabby


Easy one there Cabbs, USB it to the PC/Mac the POIs go into the map folder, IE GB or western Europe etc just drag them across from one window to another or copy and paste, whichever is easier for you mate.

http://uk.support.tomtom.com/app/an...how-can-i-install-or-remove-third-party-pois?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think Kev is right Cabby about the old TomToms being as easy as dragging the POI to your maps folder but its a while since I have done it.

I put the entire CC Infos POI for Europe (aires and wild spots etc) on my website for ease of download as some people were struggling with it. See if you can download them, extract them and copy them to your sat nav. If yours is the one with the removable card you may just be able to plug that straight into the PC and it works like a memory stick. Just find the Maps folder and copy them in there.

https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/downloads


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ballcoks, I've just remembered it's Cabbs and a puter, bit like Barfy and a MH, never going to work out well is it > >

Shall we start a clique, go on shall we.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think you will soon need a new coat Kev.:wink2::wink2: I think you would be better suited in a cliche.00

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Christine600 said:


> I live in Norway and have my TomTom Truck (same as TT Camper except the POIs) set to a 6t motorhome. And it's completely useless anywhere there is a ferry. Get in some sort of panic and prefers large detours to ferries.
> 
> *Example 1:*
> I am in line at the ferry terminal in Hirtshals, Denmark waiting for the ferry to Stavanger/Bergen, Norway. Just for fun I get my TT to suggest a route. And it wants me to drive south for miles - then go to Copenhagen and cross the bridge into Sweden. Then drive up to Oslo, Norway and across the mountains to Stavanger. Estimated time of arrival something like 2 days later.
> ...


Have you actually enabled ferries?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I think you will soon need a new coat Kev.:wink2::wink2: I think you would be better suited in a cliche.00
> 
> cabby


Err, lost on me Phil

"A cliché or cliche (UK /ˈkliːʃeɪ/ or US /klɪˈʃeɪ/) is an expression, idea, or element of an artistic work which has become overused to the point of losing its original meaning or effect, even to the point of being trite or irritating, especially when at some earlier time it was considered meaningful or novel."

"A clique (CanE, UK /ˈkliːk/ or US /ˈklɪk/) is a group of people who interact with each other more regularly and intensely than others"


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I am still using my cheapo ebay truck satnav and am happy with it but I don't use the truck settings as the speed limit warnings are then too low. I haven't managed to download the latest map updates but it hasn't taken us across any fields during our recent Germany travels.

Not sure how legit the IGO Primo software is but I bought a German Pro Mobil magazine and the reviews of the fancy €900+++ inbuilt satnavs all seem to use IGO or customised versions albeit a later version, including Snooper at €799 so perhaps we don't always get ripped off in the UK. The vans may be cheaper but many accessories are a ridiculous price.

Steve


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
Following advice we've just got a TomTom Start 20. Loaded it with maps and now need somewhere to go!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No Kev I did mean to write that, us southerners are subtle that's why it went over your head, pity it missed I suppose.>>
I have been playing with computers since the commodore 64.around 1984.those tapes used to drive me mad, when told line 452 had an error.:laugh::laugh:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> No Kev I did mean to write that, us southerners are subtle that's why it went over your head, pity it missed I suppose.>>
> I have been playing with computers since the commodore 64.around 1984.those tapes used to drive me mad, when told line 452 had an error.:laugh::laugh:
> 
> cabby


Yup  too subtle for us thicko northerners :roll:

Had Amstrad stuff, once had a Colour Genie too, wish I still had that, cracking little thing, then 286, 386, 486, Next gen, Pentium etc.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> Have you actually enabled ferries?


Yes I have. I have set it to "ask" so that I get a remainder if there is a ferry on the route. Then I know to be sceptical of the route suggested and double check with a map or local knowledge.

The GPS is fantastic when driving on the continent though. Rerouting around autobahn queues and what not. It may freak out if there are ferries across rivers in Germany or Holland - but I would not know since I just blindly followed it's suggestions last holiday. :nerd:


----------

